# white maggots?



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

i have a 8 week pit and he poops out white maggots mixed in with his stool. i'll be taking him to the vet this weekend, but i was curious if this is serious? he got his spectra 5 shots at 6 weeks and d-worm now i'm gonna get him his spectra 7 shots and dworm this weekend per the vaccination pamphlet at 9 weeks old.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

not maggots...those are tape worms


----------



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

is that bad? or is it good that he is pooping them all out?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

well it is bad (not terrible) because what you are seeing is eggs.
You will need to take some f those to the vet so that they can confirm what it is and then give the proper dewormer. Tape worms require a different drug than round worms.
Tape worms are contagious so clean up the poops in and outside and wash up. Unless you want to lose weight....lol


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

A lot of pups get them. The vet will take care of it.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

they come from eating fleas


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It is hard to say if it is tape worm or another type of worm but yes take him to the vet and they will determine what type of dewormed to give you. If it is bad enough you are seeing them in his stool then we will have to be dewormed a few times. When you go to the vet take a stool sample with you. Get him in ASAP because the worms will cause nutritional issues so don't wait.


----------



## Tnnrx7 (Dec 27, 2009)

Like they said, puppies have worms. You need to seal some up (as gross as it is) and take them with you to the vet so they can determine exactly what kind of parasite they are and give him the proper meds.

Also be very careful handling them, they can be contagious and you could get them yourself and you do not want that.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

*Worms in Dogs*

*TAPEWORM*









THIS IS THE TAPEWORK IN PIECES LIKE HOW MOST PET OWNERS SEE IT IN THERE STOOL









HOW IT LOOKS INSIDE THE BODY OF THE DOG/PUP









CYCLE OF THE TAPEWORM

*HOOKWORM*









THE LARVAE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE INSIDE THE DOG/PUP









MOUTH OF THE HOOKWORM THAT FEEDS ON THE DOG/PUP









CYCLE OF THE HOOKWORM

*ROUNDWORM*


















CYCLE OF ROUNDWORM

*WHIPWORM*


















CYCLE OF WHIPWORM

*HEARTWORM*









HEARTWORM IN THE DOG









CYCLE OF HEARTWORM

*ALL OF THESE WORMS CAN CAUSE DAMAGE THRU NUTRITION ISSUES, BLOOD LOSS AND DEATH IN PUPPIES, AND IF NOT TAKEN CARE OF IN ADULTS CAN ALSO KILL THEM*


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW Tapeworms are gross! We do not see those down here!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> well it is bad (not terrible) because what you are seeing is eggs.
> You will need to take some f those to the vet so that they can confirm what it is and then give the proper dewormer. Tape worms require a different drug than round worms.
> Tape worms are contagious so clean up the poops in and outside and wash up.* Unless you want to lose weight....lol*


:goodpost::rofl::rofl:


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

those are cool pix Deb!!! When I lived overseas (3rd world) I had a tape worm once. I got down to 95 lbs and I am 5' 8" Pretty crappy weight loss regime for sure!


----------

